
Show HN: Wozber – Smart Resume Builder - hardcodev
https://www.wozber.com?
======
hardcodev
Hello, fellow hackers!

There are many moving parts in a resume and cover letter that play a role in
the recruiter's decision. To make it easier for people to build their
professional stories, we have developed a smart resume builder.

For the past four years, we have been integrating the best industry practices
into this tool, making it smarter and friendlier to use. Our primary focus is
on the user's written content and its quality.

What Wozber has to offer:

    
    
      - A virtual assistant that provides all the needed help along the way
      - Instant job ad analysis for the main keywords' extraction
      - Step-based process for writing a resume and cover letter
      - Resume design customization
      - Multilingual resume templates
      - Resume version management
    

Right now, we're limiting the content length to a single page, but the
solution for unlimited length resume is coming soon!

Few more facts about us:

    
    
      - We're the team of two: one designer and one developer (myself)
      - We're self-funded
      - We're based in Europe, but providing the services worldwide
    

Can't wait to hear what you think about Wozber!

